# Canton, TX Dog Alley



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2009-06-30-dogs-flea-markets_N.htm?csp=24&RM_Exclude=Juno
http://www.usatoday.com/news/gallery/2009/n090630_dogalley/flash.htm?gid=1077&aid=4981


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

How terribly sad and disgusting. Poor, poor dogs. I can see this as a popular venue for puppy mills now that mall pet stores selling puppies seem to be (hopefully) on the decline.

Have you read the comments following the article? Some people have written in to defend this horrible pet market and their comments astound me. Just awful.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Puppy mill and BYB heaven








It's not right.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, regarding the pics at the top of the story:

1. That's not a corgi pup
2. the TINY chinese crested that was born on the way to the market and almost thrown out cause they thought it was poop?? WTH is a pregnant mom doing in a van on a way to a flea market???


----------

